# Hunting Stock Problems



## combat_claire (12 March 2010)

I've started hunting mounted this season and have a brand new stock by Hows Racesafe. Following instructions I knotted it pretty tightly. When I had finished for the day it was feeling pretty uncomfortable and when I took it off I had an unattractive red mark that looked like I had been engaged in strange erotic asphyxiation. 

Will it soften up with washing and ironing or should I be knotting it less tightly?


----------



## tractor (12 March 2010)

It should be as tight as you can bear- it's designed to support your neck if you fall, so needs to be tight enough to do that.

I have a silk stock, which leaves less of a red mark but still sometimes pinches if it's not on right. You will probably get used to it the more you wear it, and your skin will settle down. I suppose it's a bit like breaking in a new pair of shoes. 

Hope that helps!!


----------



## HoHum (12 March 2010)

I have the same problem with the same brand of stock, and I'm afraid it has never softened up. I have found that the shirt you are wearing can help though... It needs to have a generous stand-up collar ( to go between stock and your neck) and also fit well around your neck, so no lumps and bumps trapped under the stock. I have a Lucinda Green shirt which is a manmade soft fibre and taht works best, but it isn't any good on a cold day sadly.


----------



## combat_claire (12 March 2010)

Thanks Tractor & Hohum. I have another stock at home so will try that next season and see if it helps.


----------



## JenHunt (12 March 2010)

it should be snug enough that it will be supporting your neck, but not so tight that it rubs. Washing will soften it with time too though. ditto what someone else said about needing a good shirt collar to go with it though!


----------



## cptrayes (12 March 2010)

tractor said:



			It should be as tight as you can bear- it's designed to support your neck if you fall, so needs to be tight enough to do that.
		
Click to expand...


The eventing rulebook used to say that and then they took it out. I'd bet that a stock does nothing whatsoever to stop you breaking your neck, it just crushes your windpipe too if you've put it on tight. Put it on so that it's comfortable CC. If you're worried about breaking your neck wear a neck brace or a point two air jacket.


----------



## boneo (22 March 2010)

I gave up wearing pique (SP?) stocks after just your problem, on advice, I went for a 'four fold' silk, they are not shaped, but much more comfortable on the coldest day, sadly, I can't remember where I bought mine from, its so many years ago, but they lasted for ever, and not particularly expensive.


----------



## boneo (27 March 2010)

I found this web site on Google, "The Silk Route", they hight seem expensive, but mine lasted more years than I care to mention!  I hope you find it useful.


----------



## oakash (28 March 2010)

I have to agree with cphayes, afraid the stock will do nothing to prevent you breaking your neck! However, they DO keep you warm, so make it just tight enough for that purpose!


----------



## combat_claire (29 March 2010)

'scuse my ignorance - but do you tie a four fold stock very differently from a shaped one??


----------



## joe_carby (29 March 2010)

i use a charlie fox stock with a proper hunting stock shirt and havent had any problems. when i 1st put it on it near as dammit chokes me. but within 15 mins its adjusted and ive forgotten about it. a stock isnt just for stopping you breaking your neck tho it also serves as a sling if you come off and break your arm or a bandage to stem bleeding on either yourself or your horse and ive also seen it tied up and used as a piece of tack to get somebody back to their lorry.


----------



## boneo (29 March 2010)

No, you tie the four fold in exactly the same way, but it isn't shaped, so there is no right or wrong way.  Very comfortable in cold weather, and they wash very easily. Silk is very adaptable, so not at all bulky.  Hope you find this useful,


----------



## combat_claire (30 March 2010)

Thanks Boneo, very helpful


----------



## Herne (30 March 2010)

combat_claire said:



			'scuse my ignorance - but do you tie a four fold stock very differently from a shaped one??
		
Click to expand...

It's MUCH more difficult to tie a silk stock well. 

So often you see people wearing a silk stock that looks as if they stuck their head into the tumble drier whilst it was on and let the thing just tangle round their neck...


----------



## boneo (30 March 2010)

I though we were talking about comfort, not satorial elegance! One could say the same thing about anything, all I would say is thay, having hunted for 30+ years with many different packs, I found silk 4 fold stocks to be the most comfortable.


----------



## Houndman (9 April 2010)

I used a stock once to bandage up a wound on a horse's leg.  Took ages to wash it out and it never really came properly clean again afterwards.


----------



## Rowreach (9 April 2010)

I wear a thin cotton jersey polo neck under my stock - very comfy and keeps me lovely and warm on cold days, prevents any rubbing and I can put a bit of starch on my stock to keep it looking good.  I prefer a silk stock (very plain) and well tied they look very smart.

A tip for tying your stock without strangling yourself is to tie the first knot as tight as you think you want it, then lean forward slightly and lift your head and extend your kneck (as if you were galloping along) - if you can still breathe, carry on tying the stock, and if you can't, loosen it a bit!

I'm amazed at how many people can't tie a stock properly - on hunting days I have a queue (mostly men) of people wanting me to tie their stocks for them  Perhaps I should charge


----------

